# Do my legs look alright?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ive trained legs for just over a year, and since ive been cutting ive heard alot of leg comments from people on here 

Soo i thought id snap a wheel pic and see if they're as bad as everyone says?



This was them just when i started dieting



Dont be too harsh  i did lose alot of size when i couldnt train due to dislocated shoulder


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

To me they look good, better than mine. no ****


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Look a bit weird tbh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fook all wrong with them m8 - good work!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Fook all wrong with them m8 - good work!


You always bullied my legs in my old avi :gun_bandana:

Jokin btw


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Better than mine. I think with legs, there's a balance you've got to get between size and definition and you seem to have done alright.

I can get the size but for definition, my quads are the last place to hold onto fat and I have to get to real low bfp to get them looking even halfways decent.

I'd say maybe your calves are lagging a little but that's really just being a bit picky and no big deal.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> You always bullied my legs in my old avi :gun_bandana:
> 
> Jokin btw


Mate, they have come on leaps and bounds!! My bullying was just tough love - seems to have worked


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol get ur old pic up and do a comparison!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol get ur old pic up and do a comparison!!


Its up there in the op


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

chilisi said:


> If you have a lower limb injury, do you stop training upper body?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about what other people say mate. Just get on and train them. It how you feel that matters. There will always be someone who will think your legs are too big or too small. That's life


I had a sling on so there was a period of 3 weeks where i couldnt train legs, then when i could i didnt squat for about another month


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Need more mass and outer sweep if you goal is bodybuilding - and to squat more, always more if your goal is strength.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Just pulling your leg mate


Funny cnut  i would still hobble round the gym in crutches if i had an injury and could haha


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Need more mass and outer sweep if you goal is bodybuilding - and to squat more, always more if your goal is strength.


Goal is just to cut to 13 stone and maintain until i hopefully get into the army 

13 stone is a nice weight not too heavy to be running with, and still packing a fair amount of strength and muscle to help me out in training


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

I must admit that I thought your legs were flabby and not a good shape, but now they look really good. I can't believe they are the same legs !! Well done mate.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i always hated that second pic it looks like your legs are about to cave in


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

monkfish said:


> I must admit that I thought your legs were flabby and not a good shape, but now they look really good. I can't believe they are the same legs !! Well done mate.


Only difference is just a little under 3 stone of what i hope to be mostly fat


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea they look pretty good to me, that is basically where I want my legs to be, but they just wont f*cking grow. I do a decent legs session once a week (have done for 2 years), cycle about 30 miles a week, but they wont grow


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Swap legs with please.. mines suck


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Uve clearly put some work in and u will get there, they look good! Duno what's with the harshness of some people... Give him a break and support like!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Legs look fine mate more defined than mine anyway


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

L11 said:


> Yea they look pretty good to me, that is basically where I want my legs to be, but they just wont f*cking grow. I do a decent legs session once a week (have done for 2 years), cycle about 30 miles a week, but they wont grow


Your natty arent you?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Cool. Your legs have come on really well mate. Glad you've decided to tan them also
> 
> Only really way to tell how good your legs are, is putting up a pick of you in heels high and a mini skirt?


You'd like that :whistling:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Your natty arent you?


Yea


----------



## ADZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking good mate. Just wandered what your routine was ? Mine are beasts but just not defined enough. Can full stack pretty much every machine and thats with dodgy knees but think the fat is covering the definition


----------



## RoadRunner12 (Oct 19, 2012)

They look good mate, you should be proud of them.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Goal is just to cut to 13 stone and maintain until i hopefully get into the army
> 
> 13 stone is a nice weight not too heavy to be running with, and still packing a fair amount of strength and muscle to help me out in training


What does it matter what they look like then? Get fit for what you want to do and stop worrying about what internet forum persona say about your appearance. You will have little time to 'maintain' during basic training so your best bet is to just get as fit as possible in both endurance marching, hill sprints and circuit training.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Impressive mate. Well done. Definitely think the calves could be brought up but i'm one to talk mines are basically the same but lacking the definition that you have lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> What does it matter what they look like then? Get fit for what you want to do and stop worrying about what internet forum persona say about your appearance. You will have little time to 'maintain' during basic training so your best bet is to just get as fit as possible in both endurance marching, hill sprints and circuit training.


Hill sprints are torture! did em this morning and my quads and calves are on fire xD even more so when combines with DOMS from yesterday's leg workout haha 

I do agree that i shouldnt care what they look like, but i always get called out for small legs and just was curious as all


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ADZ7 said:


> Looking good mate. Just wandered what your routine was ? Mine are beasts but just not defined enough. Can full stack pretty much every machine and thats with dodgy knees but think the fat is covering the definition


Leg routine is:

3 sets bb squat

3 sets leg press

3 sets smith machine lunges

3 sets stiff legged deadlift

3 sets calf raises

Plenty of running too


----------

